# Lizardmen-fishmen: Why not?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Why has noone ever used the lizardmen line and rules, for a fishmen army? (and dont say cos fishemn suck). The rules would fit well- cold blood, scaley skin, poison, biting (for sharks) and of course, amphibious.
Here is my list of ideas, let me know what you think! And ill post up concept sketches to help you see the ideas in my head.

slaan: use the slaan model, convert into a catfish, long whiskers and tail, googley eyes. 

Saurus: use saurus models, saurus character models, sarus cav riders for their proper uses, but swap temple guard for converted 'fancy' saurus. Sculpt on shark fins to tails, large shark heads and fin growing from shoulders/chest.

Skinks: use skinks models, add fins to tail and back, googley eys, thick fish lips.

Coldones: Scratch built, giant morray/leopard eels.

Carnosaur: Scratchbuilt, sea serpent/super nasty eel thing.

Stegadon: Open for suggestions?

Razordons: Puffer fish.

Kroxigors: Perhaps a river troll base, with nashing fish heads? Not sure. maybe just larger sharks?

Salamanders: An acidic ink octopuss, but a land octopuss (hes wearing shoes). Like to hear any better ideas!  (i am of course kidding, would like to hear suggestions though)

Jungle swarms: Horde of tiny amphibious pirahnas.

So, what do you think? With a bit of green stuff and vision its not impossible .


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

This could turn out to be pretty awesome. For the Stegadon, maybe a giant sea turtle?I have no ideas for the salamanders.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds good. In actuality, I think someone has created an army list. Can't remember their name for the life of me though.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Really, you could just pretend the original Lizardmen are Fishmen. They look close enough, and if you think Saurus would make crap fish then just use an all-Skink army with a Slann in the name of being weird. I remember playing a game based on Gotrek and Felix taking on a swamp full of mutated fishmen and a really, really mutated fish, represented by Lizardmen and a Chaos Spawn. The Lizardmen worked well enough, and it was overall quite a fun game.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

its an interesting idea. the land octopus isn't such a crazy idea if you've ever seen a show called "the future is wild", they postulate the idea of octopi evolving to live on land, so it's not totally mad lol

for the skinks, you could probably cut off the crest on their heads and stick it to their backs for use of a dorsal fin, or take two and put them at the end of the tail

as for the kroxigors, well since they resemble crocs (hence the name i guess lol) you could probably leave them as they are, maybe add some fins to the back or tail, but i don't think much work would need to be done for them


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Cool ideas!*

I really like the idea of a sea turtle for the stegadon, and the mention of 'Croco-xigors' has made me think, why not a massive alligator for a steg? Although, i would rather keep it deep sea than swamp. So like, the sea sending minions to reclaim all land


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Raizer Sabre said:


> its an interesting idea. the land octopus isn't such a crazy idea if you've ever seen a show called "the future is wild", they postulate the idea of octopi evolving to live on land, so it's not totally mad lol


Not only is that a show, it's a freaking exhibition at the Sydney Harbour Aquarium. Seems to me like they just made shit up as an excuse to make CGI monsters. They should really show how they came to those conclusions. Pissed me off to no end.

I've always said that I'd be annoyed if Fishmen ever had their own book. IMO, they could probably fit in the Lizardmen book, but I don't know if I'd be happy about that either.

At any rate- this is a really elegant solution. Especially seeing as how half the lizardmen army is aquatic... and skinks look rather fishy, and as mentioned earlier, kroxigor are basically crocodiles. Or alligators. Whatever.

Salamanders are essentially aquatic creatures anyway- I see no reason to count-as them. Although if you had too, in my infinite wisdom as an ex-aquarium maintainer, I would suggest... Magic Axolotls? Mexican walking fish for those who are unfamiliar. They look the part.

Carnosaur could be sculpted as an eel using the trygon kit. Cold one eels could come from those Lord of slaanesh models, kitbashed with lizardmen heads. it would cost a ton, but frankly no-one uses cold ones anyway.

I reckon chameleons should be cuttlefish-they bland into the background, and shoot ink, but aren't octopi, which leaves that open for a giant octopus for the steg. Although I like the turle idea myself. Steg could also be a giant squid/kraken.

Terradons- flying fish. Easy. Or Manta Rays. Then you could use the screamers of tzeentch.

Personally, I don't know that saurus should be sharks. To me it seems that role should go to the Kroxigor. Perhaps another slightly smaller predatory fish (that isn't a piranha) should take it's place? Sawfish, or swordfish? Marlin? To me it makes more sense if these guys are foot troops, seeing as how they essentially have their weapons with them at all times. Plus the S6 Kroxigor suit the visceral strength and savagery of a shark better.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I like the idea of screamer matarays, thats awsome. I'm afraid i love the idea of ranks and ranks of sharks though, and then perhaps the krox could be hammer heads or something? Or maybe temple guard be hammer heads? 
I saw a really cool "wereshark" mini, not sure who produces it, that was krox size so could use those. 
If i had the money i'd do this project, but i dont. So will wait n se if anyone else takes a fancy to it


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Really? A giant Dinosaur or Dr Zoidberg? I know which one I'd choose.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nauticans, here you go, found it - http://naut1.blogspot.com/


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Shark warriors and sea monsters.*

Just found an awsome steg/carnosaur on reaper minis, its called a tortoise dragon. theres another one too, but dont like it as much, called the reptus dragon. Also, here is a concept sketch for a "shark warrior" saurus conversion.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

coke123 said:


> I would suggest... Magic Axolotls? Mexican walking fish for those who are unfamiliar. They look the part.






 

Anyway, with that out of the way (I couldn't resist)...

I actually think the idea of fishmen could be pretty cool. The fan-dex has some ridiculous and dumb stuff. But saurus warriors armed with tridents and a sort of evil bent (maybe they're just dicks and want to flood the world so they have more territory?) could be pretty sweet.

You could even get all Lovecraftian with it and have Deep Ones and googly-eyed sea monsters and stuff.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Oh my god, that song is amazing, can i put that on my signature? :L 
But yeah, i love the idea of shark-saurus. Thinking on it, the fluff could be much the same as lizards, they hate all cold blooded new born races, but get on ok with lizardmen, cos they were around when the fishmen first were. So, the could be the old ones children too, but in the sea. They could have been all fucked up with their territories when the continental pattern of the planet changed, so they want to reclaim lost land. And so go about eating people  So kinda what you said :L


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think that Fishmen and Lizardmen should both be children of the Old Ones. They both have essentially the same body design that it would be too much of a coincidence for them to not have a common ancestor/designer. Although I think that the Fishmen shouldn't follow the Old Ones as rigidly as the Lizardmen- it would be cooler if they were a bit more anarchic, kinda like Lizardmen with a Beastmen attitude.

On the sketch you had above for the Saurus-Shark, it the sillouette is good, but the scales need to go. You'd have to go over them with greenstuff, or file them off.


----------

